#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-21
<Shadowchaser> hello all
<Shadowchaser> kinda new to ubuntu and irc can anyone help with a question
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-06-22
<meonkeys> well, we could, if you were still here. :)
<seattlegaucho> his shadow might actually be fast and he had to go on with his/her chase
<valorie> how many people are going down to CLS and OSCON next month?
<seattlegaucho> valorie: OSCON ... but only  during the day of my talk since the company doesn't support it :(
<valorie> at least we'll meet up, seattlegaucho
<seattlegaucho> yep
